# Removing tail light assembly to upgrade bulbs



## mdsAtlas1* (Feb 17, 2018)

I cannot find a tutorial on how to remove the taillight assembly to upgrade to LED turn and reverse lights...anyone who has done this how did u do it??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

It’s in one of the threads searching for LED. You remove the cover, pull the red prong on the wiring harness, not all the way out though. Then you can unscrew a large plastic prong roughly one full 360 degree turn and it will pop the taillight.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Ryan E. said:


> It’s in one of the threads searching for LED. You remove the cover, pull the red prong on the wiring harness, not all the way out though. Then you can unscrew a large plastic prong roughly one full 360 degree turn and it will pop the taillight.


I can’t find it either and I posted the pics.

Rear Turn Signal...

Remove grill:










Pull back red clip and disconnect wiring connector:










Unscrew plastic screw:










Remove light assembly:



















Release 4 black clips and gently wiggle white assembly apart:










Locate and replace rear turn signal bulb:





































Reverse bulb...

Remove plastic cover on rear hatch:




























Release 2 black clips:










Replace reverse bulb...


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Great write-up & Pics - Thank you!*

Very well done.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I think I'm going to have to do the turn signal and reverse lights...


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> I think I'm going to have to do the turn signal and reverse lights...


Reverse light definitely worth it (and while you are at it, you could do my rear fog mod!). I think the turn signal swap is over-rated--the OEM seem just fine. If you don't like them, you could also set up the tails to alternately flash as blinkers...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

What about the regular taillights? Worth it to go LED?


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

Personal opinion based on light output I feel its worth changing all bulbs in the rear tailights to LED. Improves safety and might as well while in there, they last longer too.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bajan01 - we really appreciate it, we are going to share photos/DIY in the listings.









The rear turns are insane brightness, if you want people's attention this will get it (this is plug and play without the requirement of any outside resistors):
http://deautokey.com/product/amber-red-or-white-rear-turn-signals-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Reverse are a big help:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-error-free-reverse-leds-fits-volkswagen-atlas

We suggest since you will be opening up your tails that you switch out the Tail/brake lights to LEDs - it completes the entire look of your tails:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

all LEDs for the ATLAS:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ryan E. said:


> .....Improves safety.....


Backup data to support this?


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

Atlas123 said:


> Reverse light definitely worth it (and while you are at it, you could do my rear fog mod!). I think the turn signal swap is over-rated--the OEM seem just fine. If you don't like them, you could also set up the tails to alternately flash as blinkers...


If you want to get crazy, I guess you could re-wire bulbs plus the coding you've done plus the turn signal reassignment...
- coding for tails as turn signals, plus
- coding for left reverse light as rear fog, then
- wires for left reverse light moved to left rear turn signal socket, and
- wires jumped from right reverse light to left reverse light socket

You loose independent turn signals, but you gain rear fog plus keep two reverse lights.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

WeeeZer14 said:


> Atlas123 said:
> 
> 
> > Reverse light definitely worth it (and while you are at it, you could do my rear fog mod!). I think the turn signal swap is over-rated--the OEM seem just fine. If you don't like them, you could also set up the tails to alternately flash as blinkers...
> ...


I don’t think you need any jumpers or wire adjustments—bulb swap and coding alone could do this. You can change the function assignments for each of the lights on the rear end.


----------



## Buford T Justice (Mar 8, 2018)

I just ordered the reverse lights, because they seem very useful as I back into my parking spot in the dark every night. I have a feeling though that I will be coming back for more lights!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I ordered the reverse and blinkers from deAutoLED - I think they will be a nice add.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

Atlas123 said:


> I don’t think you need any jumpers or wire adjustments—bulb swap and coding alone could do this. You can change the function assignments for each of the lights on the rear end.


Good if there is control over each light... I thought in the past on other VWs there was an easy way to turn a reverse light to a rear fog, but that was the only reassignment that was possible.

If you can remap everything, then I guess this should be possible:
- code tails as turn signals
- code left rear turn as rear fog
- change left turn bulb from amber to red
- done.

Functioning turn signals (now combined with tails/brakes), two reverse lights, and working rear fog.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just did the reverse and blinkers. Sick. 15 min total time in and out. So easy. Very happy with the purchase and a throw out to deAutoLED for making a killer upgrade!


----------



## BLACKatlas (Mar 13, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Just did the reverse and blinkers. Sick. 15 min total time in and out. So easy. Very happy with the purchase and a throw out to deAutoLED for making a killer upgrade!


I will have to agree. The reverse LEDs are very useful and the turn signal LEDs give the car a very premium look when you are unlocking your car from the back. I will admit that i have been blinded once or twice when i unlock the Atlas and happen to be looking straight into the turn signals.

Personally there isn't much improvement with the brake LEDs but still got them to complete the look.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BLACKatlas said:


> I will have to agree. The reverse LEDs are very useful and the turn signal LEDs give the car a very premium look when you are unlocking your car from the back. I will admit that i have been blinded once or twice when i unlock the Atlas and happen to be looking straight into the turn signals.
> 
> Personally there isn't much improvement with the brake LEDs but still got them to complete the look.


That was my reasoning...not much difference in the pics/videos I saw. I would be interested in replacing my tails with the SEL Premium tails which include OEM brake/tail LEDs then swap in my turn and reverse bulbs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> Just did the reverse and blinkers. Sick. 15 min total time in and out. So easy. Very happy with the purchase and a throw out to deAutoLED for making a killer upgrade!


Thank you, we really appreciate your feedback and kind words.



BLACKatlas said:


> I will have to agree. The reverse LEDs are very useful and the turn signal LEDs give the car a very premium look when you are unlocking your car from the back. I will admit that i have been blinded once or twice when i unlock the Atlas and happen to be looking straight into the turn signals.
> 
> Personally there isn't much improvement with the brake LEDs but still got them to complete the look.





KarstGeo said:


> That was my reasoning...not much difference in the pics/videos I saw. I would be interested in replacing my tails with the SEL Premium tails which include OEM brake/tail LEDs then swap in my turn and reverse bulbs.


Sorry to hear this, it is not feedback we normally have heard. The way the headlights reflect the light is a big way to how these will look, these are the brightest model we have currently and have seen on the market in these tails. 

Our brake/tail LEDs:
-intense red
-gives a more vivid red color
-creates the appearance of an LED tail
-quicker light-up = faster reaction times = SAFER

These are brighter than stock/OEM and are safer, they also don't trigger errors or overheat:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-brake-tail-led-kit-bright-error-free-fits-volkswagen-atlas

Photo showing the LED tail appearance, vs having spotty or orange spots this is all across an intense red color - if you were to install your OEM bulbs you will see how much of a different they really make vs stock:


----------



## Buford T Justice (Mar 8, 2018)

Just installed the reverse lights, so easy!! — I should have just bought the brakes at the same time so as to replace all the bulbs in the one particular panel. Oh well, back to the store for more!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

What about the third brake light above the hatch? Is that including in the brake light kit?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Buford T Justice said:


> Just installed the reverse lights, so easy!! — I should have just bought the brakes at the same time so as to replace all the bulbs in the one particular panel. Oh well, back to the store for more!


Thanks - we always suggest buying all at once -better discount when buying in bulk / -easier to install while you have everything opened / -matches, it drives many crazy when seeing half the car with LEDs and the other half with halogen



KarstGeo said:


> What about the third brake light above the hatch? Is that including in the brake light kit?


It does not because from our understanding it cannot be changed out, if you feel it can be replaced please contact the team with more info - they can get you setup with a free bulb to test if you are able to provide them with demensions. [email protected]

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------

